# Progress Bar - quicker fade out



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

I read about a remote key sequence that will remove the progress bar quicker:

_Select, Play, Select, Pause, Select_

I tried this, but do not see a difference. Has anyone done this on a Bolt?
If so, do I have the right code sequence?

Thanks,
JayMan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just tested it and it works.

It can be trickier to enter these codes with QuickMode since it's Play, Select. I've found it's easiest to do when a show first starts playing and all the stuff is still on screen.

If you change the sound option to PCM then it's easier to tell if it succeeds since it makes a 3 chime sound. Although in this case it caused the TiVo UI to reboot or something because after I entered it I got the chimes, then the screen went black, then I got the please wait screen like after the TiVo first boots up but before the UI loads. (weird)


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I just tested it and it works.
> 
> It can be trickier to enter these codes with QuickMode since it's Play, Select. I've found it's easiest to do when a show first starts playing and all the stuff is still on screen.
> 
> If you change the sound option to PCM then it's easier to tell if it succeeds since it makes a 3 chime sound. Although in this case it caused the TiVo UI to reboot or something because after I entered it I got the chimes, then the screen went black, then I got the please wait screen like after the TiVo first boots up but before the UI loads. (weird)


Does it make any difference if the remote is in RF mode? All my remotes are in RF and Audio is PCM, but I was unable to get that sequence to "take" on a Bolt-connected Mini, no matter how quickly I entered it. 

*EDITED TO ADD:* I just tried entering it on the Bolt, and it worked, first shot. Same experience as Dan. Screen went blank, then a brief progress circle, then live TV. Unfortunately, getting it to work in the Bolt didn't carry over to the Mini, however. Still the long progress bar.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Just tried on a Mini and it did not work. Other codes like sps9s and sps30s did, so it would see that particular option is disabled on the Mini for some reason.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It would mostly work if there is a pause ad on the progress bar. 

The normal S-P-S-Pause-S may or may not work and to try S-S-P-S-Pause-S with the extra Select at the start.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> It would mostly work if there is a pause ad on the progress bar.


Of course, when you want to see one of those ads, they are no where to be found.  D'oh!



> The normal S-P-S-Pause-S may or may not work and to try S-S-P-S-Pause-S with the extra Select at the start.


Tried this on the Mini and still no luck.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Just tried on a Mini and it did not work. Other codes like sps9s and sps30s did, so it would see that particular option is disabled on the Mini for some reason.


 Mini works too - it's always just been harder to enter on a Mini. Sure fire way that always works for me on Mini is use the kmttg Remote macro. SPSPS is always the 1st thing I enter following a reboot of any TiVo. Just wish it was sticky like SPS30S such that wouldn't require re-entering upon every reboot.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

I have found that some recordings* seem to affect whether the tivo or mini will accept the
code. If I'm not having any luck I switch to a different recording until it takes. 

Minis are easier because you can hear the acceptance tones when it does work.

* recordings with graphics, like stock stations (FBN and CNBC) among others.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Mini works too - it's always just been harder to enter on a Mini. Sure fire way that always works for me on Mini is use the kmttg Remote macro.


Using a Bolt-attached Mini? I just tried kmttg and the quick clear macro doesn't work. The clock macro works, so I know I'm connected OK.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Using a Bolt-attached Mini? I just tried kmttg and the quick clear macro doesn't work. The clock macro works, so I know I'm connected OK.


 Don't think it should matter what the Mini parent is, but in my case it's a Roamio Pro. Did you try the macro more than once? I just tried on my Mini again and running the macro once disabled it, running again didn't do anything, but then on 2nd try to re-enable it worked again. Make sure you are playing back an existing recording, not viewing live TV.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Don't think it should matter what the Mini parent is, but in my case it's a Roamio Pro.


I'll try it again, but I wonder if QuickMode isn't interfering?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sluciani said:


> I'll try it again, but I wonder if QuickMode isn't interfering?


 My Mini has QuickMode enabled, as does my Roamio Pro now. Entering SPS code does toggle QuickMode when entering the macro but works for me for both units.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> My Mini has QuickMode enabled, as does my Roamio Pro now. Entering SPS code does toggle QuickMode when entering the macro but works for me for both units.


No such luck here in Bolt land.  Re-tried several times with several different recordings. Unlike when I try the info macro or the clock macro, there are no "triple bongs" heard and 30-SKIP keeps the bar on-screen the default time.

In case it matters, my minis updated today to 20.5.6.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It needs to be done on a show with the Pause Ad displayed. Find a recorded show and advance for at least 5 minutes into it, press Pause. If there is an ad there, hit Clear and then S-S-P-Pause-S


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> It needs to be done on a show with the Pause Ad displayed. Find a recorded show and advance for at least 5 minutes into it, press Pause. If there is an ad there, hit Clear and then S-S-P-Pause-S


 Not necessary for me using the Macro. Works regardless of pause ad present or not. BTW my Mini is running 20.5.4a and Roamio 20.5.6.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> It needs to be done on a show with the Pause Ad displayed. Find a recorded show and advance for at least 5 minutes into it, press Pause. If there is an ad there, hit Clear and then S-S-P-Pause-S


Still trying to find another pause ad. I've got about 20 different shows on my playlist, mostly prime time, and even advancing 5 minutes in on about a dozen of them, just now, I'm not having any luck. Hopefully soon.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

moyekj said:


> Not necessary for me using the Macro. Works regardless of pause ad present or not. BTW my Mini is running 20.5.4a and Roamio 20.5.6.


Yes, it works, but most of the time it takes multiple tries. But using the remote takes many, many tries before it will work.

My PC is in another room and it is a pain to go back and forth seeing if it takes hold. I always dread a reboot!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Someone should add that macro to a pone app, then you wouldn't need a PC to do it.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Someone should add that macro to a pone app, then you wouldn't need a PC to do it.


That's a great idea. Kevin?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> That's a great idea. Kevin?


 Well, kmttg does have a web server with virtual remote page, so technically it's already available to any device with a web browser. Of course it still means you need to be running kmttg with web server enabled.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Well, kmttg does have a web server with virtual remote page, so technically it's already available to any device with a web browser. Of course it still means you need to be running kmttg with web server enabled.


Web server is very slick. Thanks for that.

The PC app remote does allows me to select the Bolt or any of the 3 minis attached to it, but the web remote only shows the main Bolt in the drop-down.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Web server is very slick. Thanks for that.
> 
> The PC app remote does allows me to select the Bolt or any of the 3 minis attached to it, but the web remote only shows the main Bolt in the drop-down.


 Minis should be in the web pulldown too. Perhaps you are not running latest kmttg version?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Minis should be in the web pulldown too. Perhaps you are not running latest kmttg version?


2.0.v? Just rebooted my PC and restarted the app. The PC app sees all 4 boxes, but the web app only sees the Bolt. Same results with Chrome, FF or Edge on the host PC, or Safari on my iPhone.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sluciani said:


> 2.0.v? Just rebooted my PC and restarted the app. The PC app sees all 4 boxes, but the web app only sees the Bolt. Same results with Chrome, FF or Edge on the host PC, or Safari on my iPhone.


 Under config-Tivos tab you need to have RPC flag enabled for each Mini in order for it to show up.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Under config-Tivos tab *you need to have RPC flag enabled for each Mini in order for it to show up.*


D'oh! 

That did it. Thanks.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Looks like the kmttg web remote is the charm, at least for my Bolt/minis set-up. Just enabled s-p-s-pause-s on 2 minis, first shot, using Safari and my iPhone.

Perhaps it's a handshake issue and with the slight latency added by interacting with a wireless web remote instead of a hard-wired PC, the timing is better?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Looks like the kmttg web remote is the charm, at least for my Bolt/minis set-up. Just enabled s-p-s-pause-s on 2 minis, first shot, using Safari and my iPhone.
> 
> Perhaps it's a handshake issue and with the slight latency added by interacting with a wireless web remote instead of a hard-wired PC, the timing is better?


 Don't know. I use kmttg GUI directly on a PC and it works fine for me without having to go through web interface.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Don't know. I use kmttg GUI directly on a PC and it works fine for me without having to go through web interface.


 Difference may be latency of Bolt Moca vs. Roamio Moca. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Difference may be latency of Bolt Moca vs. Roamio Moca. Just thinking out loud.


 The web interface ultimately calls exact same code as the GUI, so it's strange. I'm a little confused if you didn't have the Minis specified as RPC before that how were you seeing them in kmttg GUI pulldowns? And if you weren't seeing them before perhaps through the GUI you were really executing the macro on Bolt instead of Mini?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

moyekj said:


> Well, kmttg does have a web server with virtual remote page, so technically it's already available to any device with a web browser. Of course it still means you need to be running kmttg with web server enabled.


Thanks a million, Kevin, I didn't know KMTTG had a web version. Just set up my iPhone. Will be exploring other uses for the web version. WooHoo, no dreading mini reboots!


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> The web interface ultimately calls exact same code as the GUI, so it's strange. I'm a little confused if you didn't have the Minis specified as RPC before that how were you seeing them in kmttg GUI pulldowns?


 I definitely saw them on the kmttg PC GUI, but not the web GUI. I had both Bonjour and the other discovery method checked on the PC app.


> And if you weren't seeing them before perhaps through the GUI you were really executing the macro on Bolt instead of Mini?


And without RPC specified in the PC app, other macros, like "clock", were executing on the selected Mini. Just not S-P-S-Pause-Select. I could see it "trying" on-screen, but no "bongs".

Now that RPC is enabled, I'll try running the macro from the PC again. See if that makes a difference.

*EDITED TO ADD:* Ding! Ding! Ding! That was the problem. RPC needed to be enabled. Maybe you can double-check why the app was showing the Minis in the Remote pull-down when RPC is not enabled.

Thanks again for your "labor of love" that benefits so many of us!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sluciani said:


> I definitely saw them on the kmttg PC GUI, but not the web GUI. I had both Bonjour and the other discovery method checked on the PC app.
> And without RPC specified in the PC app, other macros, like "clock", were executing on the selected Mini. Just not S-P-S-Pause-Select. I could see it "trying" on-screen, but no "bongs".
> 
> Now that RPC is enabled, I'll try running the macro from the PC again. See if that makes a difference.
> ...


 I just tried this and confirmed it seems to work as expected for me - when I disable the "RPC" selection for the Mini it no longer shows up in the pulldowns of kmttg GUI or for the web page.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> I just tried this and confirmed it seems to work as expected for me - when I disable the "RPC" selection for the Mini it no longer shows up in the pulldowns of kmttg GUI or for the web page.


Not sure what to tell you.

Just fired up the app, went to Config, Tivo and deselected "RPC" and "TiVo Beacon" for my "office" mini. I then clicked "OK" and quit kmttg. I restarted and not only is "office" showing in the remote pull-down, I'm sitting in front of that mini, and the "info" and "clock" macros are working as expected.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sluciani said:


> Not sure what to tell you.
> 
> Just fired up the app, went to Config, Tivo and deselected "RPC" and "TiVo Beacon" for my "office" mini. I then clicked "OK" and quit kmttg. I restarted and not only is "office" showing in the remote pull-down, I'm sitting in front of that mini, and the "info" and "clock" macros are working as expected.


 OK, now I understand what is happening. Deselecting RPC does remove Mini from all Remote tabs except for the virtual remote one. Reason being that for non-RPC TiVos the "telnet" protocol is used instead of RPC for the virtual remote. So what happens is when you have RPC deselected the remote is sending the macro in telnet protocol, and that apparently doesn't work for the SPSPS code, whereas RPC does. So that explains everything now. Odd that telnet doesn't work for the SPSPS code, but there you have it.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

moyekj said:


> OK, now I understand what is happening. Deselecting RPC does remove Mini from all Remote tabs except for the virtual remote one. Reason being that for non-RPC TiVos the "telnet" protocol is used instead of RPC for the virtual remote. So what happens is when you have RPC deselected the remote is sending the macro in telnet protocol, and that apparently doesn't work for the SPSPS code, whereas RPC does. So that explains everything now. Odd that telnet doesn't work for the SPSPS code, but there you have it.


Nice detective work! :up:


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

I've been trying to get the progress bar to stay on for the long duration on my Roamio. Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select wasn't working. So i added another Select at the beginning, and success has been achieved!!


----------

